# answering the river rat challenge



## misfit

seems i remember a challenge made awhile back to fish for carp against "the hustler".i would like to accept the challenge to "bring it on".

i feel it only fair that by accepting said challenge,it is my option to lay the ground rules,which i'll keep simple.

rules as follows.................

contest to be held in summer after spawn(hours and duration to be agreed upon beforehand)
one rod per angler(no restrictions on style or cost) 

same body of water to be fished by both parties simultaneously,with no more than 50 yards between their "swims"

any bait can be used

no prefishing or chumming before or during contest

no substitute anglers

winner to be determined by either weight or quantity(also to be agreed upon beforehand)

witnesses optional


----------



## RiverRat

better have an ambulance on stand by...lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

THIS,...This here...could be VERY interesting.....


----------



## misfit

that's why i get to pick the place and keep us close.that way i don't have far to walk to my spot or to help you land one of those big fish  
i don't plan on over exerting myself.that's the reason for keeping it simple   

better bring your crying towel,LOL.


----------



## truck

This sounds like fun  Make sure you guys let us know when,I would like to show up and watch!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer

why one rod and no chumming?


----------



## misfit

> why one rod and no chumming?


 as i said,just to keep it simple 

back to the basics,no frills,relaxed fishing


----------



## Zfish

Make things fair. I could see 2 rods but no chumming makes perfect sense 

I think I may just make the trip to see this


----------



## misfit

ok mikie.we can do it your way   
2 rods would be fine,but only baited hook on each.
just figure there's no need for chum,packbaits and all the fancy frills to catch a few fish.and i'm too tired and lazy to mess with all that un-necessary stuff 
and i don't need hundreds or thousands of $ worth of gear to catch fish


----------



## Zfish

I havent went carpin in quite sometime I may keep ya some company and be the official witness Besides I already know you need someone to carry the gear. We dont need any "Mis Adventures" going on.


----------



## misfit

> Besides I already know you need someone to carry the gear.


 good thinking  
that's just what i had in mind


----------



## BottomBouncer

Now...if it were a true answer to the challenge it wouldn't matter what methods are used as long as it is legal.....


----------



## PAYARA

Any venues in mind?


----------



## Zfish

Bottom Bouncer... If the destination was agreed on several days before how could chumming be a fair part of it. No matter who would win that isnt really a good way to settle anything. 2 poles and the usual baits is plenty fair. If it was heavily chummed in one area and not the other before hand that just defeats the purpose. In my point of view this seems very fair for both sides as it sits. If you have a better idea that would be just as fair then I'd love to hear it or see it posted.....


----------



## misfit

it is a true answer.what's wrong with plain "back to basics" fun fishing?unless one thinks they need all the "extras" to be successful(which is why i don't have any)   

as for venue,i have a few spots in mind.might even take suggestions from the opponent as long as it's easy access.i wouldn't want someone to have to carry me too far to the ambulance


----------



## H2O Mellon

This sounds like fun. I agree w/ no chumming, but think the bait should be of the persons choosing. I tell ya what, if this is legit. I will try & bring cold beverages. We could have a mini OGF cookout & picnic! I cant hang w/ the big time carpers, but I'll bring a rod or two.


----------



## Zfish

Bryan... If you wanna hitch a ride with me then you're more than welcome


----------



## misfit

> but think the bait should be of the persons choosing


 bryan,that's one of the "rules".anything goes,for bait.


this is from my original post


> any bait can be used


ps.................i drink bud light


----------



## RiverRat

Ok...gramps...you pick the water with easy access, we will use 2 rods only and no chumming...but does chumming mean no throwing of "free" baits in the water(with catapult, spod, bait boat?)..and everything on the line is considered "bait"???
I dont have an issue going back to my 4th grade tactics if thats what level you want to fish at, just glad you didnt say push button reels because i dont own any.
So i cant use the rigs i want...ie bolt rig, hair-rig, ect? We have to put bait right on the hook then?...im cool with either way.


Does this mean i cant use my rod pod and alarms either...are you going to limit the type of rod, reel and lb. test line too...are you going to limit the bait to to only a few kinds, or do we have to use dough balls grampa?...lol.

When you get the "rules" worked out to your benifit better and you feel confident enough that there is no "loop holes" you forgot about....let me know and i'l come show ya i can catch carp old school(more like pre-school by your list of demands) or new school...."just bring it" old man...lol.

Scott


----------



## misfit

i never knew "simple" could be so complicated  
what part of simple didn't you understand?
guess if you ever get it figured out,i can pick you up and transport you,cause i wouldn't feel like wasting 3 days expaining "simple" directions to the water 

if you ever do figure out the rules,and want to accept the challenge............................bring it on junior.

now are you gonna talk or fish?


----------



## RiverRat

All i want is a list of your demands...so that way when i catch WAY more than you there will be NO cryin because you say i broke one of your rules..simple as that.

I can talk and fish at the same time...lol.

Let me know where and when gimpy i accept your so called challenge..i'll drive myself though, thanks, but NO thanks..dont want to be involved with one of your misadventure on the way there..geez us!

Scott


----------



## misfit

i don't know how much simpler i can make things  
i guess since you think carp fishing is more on a scale with rocket science,the concept of "simple,basic" fishing is beyond your comprehension.but i'll try,so here goes.

rod and reel
hook,line and sinker
bait

you gonna talk or fish,junior?


----------



## RiverRat

Oh yea , like i said..i'll take that challenge.....just name the time and place gramps.

Scott


----------



## TimJC

Packbait or method mix?


----------



## misfit

finally,a straight answer   
come june,we have a date


----------



## RiverRat

sounds good...keep me informed.

Scott


----------



## flathunter

forked sticks also?


----------



## H2O Mellon

Shall we invite the Bow "fishermen" & Paylakers?

Okay, sorry but I've been bored, had to rattle someones cages.  (just kidding)


----------



## Guest

Ill go with the forked sticks any day


----------



## BottomBouncer

I could see not chumming before the day......but during...I don't see a problem with that....

Funny......all these guys interested in a challenge.....but few if any of you were interested in putting a little money on the table(tournament post).....

Maybe if it were zebco 33's, red/white bobber and nightcrawlers.......would yah come out for it then !#


----------



## dip

my money is on scotty-too-hotty! he is a fishing GOD! misfit MIGHT have a chance if they were fishing for saugereyes or crappy's


----------



## misfit

> forked sticks also


 jack,those are acceptable and can also be used for roasting bankside wieners.but any old rod holder will do.even "pods".
but i'll probably just clamp my rods to my wheelchair  

bb...........we're fishing,not just looking to fatten up the fish.if you need to chum the fish in order to catch them,where's the challenge?but i can see how that would be a confidence booster,by making the catching easier  


> Maybe if it were zebco 33's, red/white bobber and nightcrawlers


 now you got the idea.that's "back to basics".

dip...............don't mortgage the ranch just yet,cause i'll be using a special eye/crappie repeling bait that only attracts carp


----------



## BottomBouncer

You're nutz


----------



## misfit

no,just crazy..........................but it keeps me from goin' insane


----------



## toad

OH no ,  sounds like gramps is going to break out the old steel rod and pre WW2 baitcaster with the fancy thumb drag.


----------



## misfit

> OH no , sounds like gramps is going to break out the old steel rod and pre WW2 baitcaster with the fancy thumb drag.


yep  
never owned a pushbutton reel,so that will work.i might need to borrow a couple of those red and white bobbers of yours if i can't find mine


----------



## Zfish

I think I was too young to remember the Red and White bobbers. Most of the bobbers that I use are other colors.  H20 Now even I wouldnt have brought the bow fishing thing up in a carp forum but it could be arranged  LOL. I wouldnt do that to the carpin guys though and yes I do fish for them on occasions.

Toad I think WWII is too recent for Misfit to have that sort of technology. Now WWI or the Civil War and now your talkin


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Someone say Bowfishing!!


----------



## misfit

> I think I was too young to remember the Red and White bobbers


 haha.you can't even remember your name or where you are half the time   


> Someone say Bowfishing


 just stay out of casting distance,clarence


----------



## Shortdrift

I'm an OLD REFORMED BOWFISHERMAN and would like to volunteer as the official referee.  I'll even bring some lemonade for the contestants to drink during and after the heated tournament for two. Spectators and officials will be allowed to refresh theirselves with other beverages of their choice.


----------



## RiverRat

NO bowfisherman or BOW FISHING, thats MY only rule to ANY challege thrown at me.

Good day gents..good to see a big thread made out of fun....

Happy Holidays everyone,

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon

Guys.... at this rate we'll end up on Sportscenter.

Oh wait, most anglers dont consider carp a "Game" fish (I DO), so Sportscenter will bypass us.


----------



## Zfish

Riverrat. Obviously my take was a joke even though I do occasionaly bow fish. However why would you say NO Bowfisherman ? Does this mean I should not show up because I bow fish every now and then? I also carp fish more than I go bowfishing. I have gone carp fishing with a few people off the boards I don't understand why the comment. Actually I'm not all that bad at it either  Could you please elaborate on the comment? Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Zfish...I'm almost positive he meant "with bows in hand"....with reel in hand I'm positive you'd be welcome. Sure would hope this doesn't blow up into another of those threads...doesn't do either side any good. You're welcome bankside anywhere I'm ever fishing....Desperado, you too.(as he sits there hoping we'll jump into the mud with him)


----------



## Zfish

Hey Bob. Long time no see. Hey how is the ice down that way? I'd like to get a good ice report if you happen to have one. I'm not trying to turn it into anything thats why I asked Riverrat to elaborate what he meant exactly.  Although I am very interested into taking you up on your offer to carp fish sometime. I think I met you at Buckeye once at a carp outting. My uncle lives on Liebs and when I go down I take the golf cart all around. When I come up there in spring we can load up the golf cart and do some fishin


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Lot's of icefishermen out today when I stopped by on the way home from work. Sure was a nice day out for it, thought about going out tonight...but, gotta work again in the a.m. Anytime you come up this way...give me shout....look forward to it.


----------



## misfit

ok guys.don't turn this thing upside down.the challenge is a serious one,but i also wanted to have some fun with this thread.
i think desperado was just having fun also,but knowing the bowfishing thing doesn't go over too well in this forum,he should have known better.

scott,the challenge was made by you,and i accepted it.you will not be fishing against a bowfisherman,as i gave that up before you were born  
and i'm sure you really don't think that i would tolerate anyone coming into our fishing hole with a bow.read my previous quote


> just stay out of casting distance,clarence


 now don't be making excuses to back out on the old man  

ps to shortdrift.....................no lemonade for me.bud light or nothing


----------



## RiverRat

Yup nothing against bow "fisherman"...but i meant ROD & REEL fishing only....nothing personal, just wanted to clarify , not meant to start another riot or blow up of "us vs them" threads.

Challenge is still ON...we'll wait til spring to get things worked out, til then everyone just chill(not litterally).


Happy Hoildays,

Scott


----------



## Zfish

Not a bigge. I dont think Riverrat was upset by anything and I certainly wasnt. I just wanted a little clarification  I will have my rod and reel with me when I come


----------

